# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Box Main Module 3.6 ZTE | OPPO Extra Exclusive (22 Jan 2018)

## mohamed73

*Miracle Falcon Box*   * 3.6 Released on 22nd Jan 2017*  * Support Also Miracle Key Activation Users   * *Falcon Multi brand Exclusive Tool*                                *:What News Inside :*  *[+] ZTE Android. * *[+] Repair Network / Security (Worlds First).* *[+] [One Click Factory Reset in EDL Mode.* *[+] Oppo Devices Direct Unlock.* *[+] 140+ ZTE Qualcomm Devices Supported.* *[+] Exclusive FRP Solution.*  *  Models # Vodafone Smart E8 * *# Vodafone VFD 510* *# Vodafone Smart E8* *# Vodafone VFD 511* *# Vodafone Smart style 7 * *# Vodafone VFD600* *# Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 * *# Vodafone VFD995N* *# Vodafone Smart V8 * *# Vodafone VFD 710* *# ZTE Avea Intouch 4* *# ZTE Avid PLUS * *# ZTE Z828* *# ZTE Avid Trio * *# ZTE Z833* *# ZTE Axon* *# ZTE Axon A1* *# ZTE Axon A1R* *# ZTE Axon M Z999* *# ZTE Axon Max C2016* *# ZTE Axon mini B2016* *# ZTE Axon 7* *# ZTE Axon 7 A2017U* *# ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017* *# ZTE Axon 7 Mini* *# ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G* *# ZTE Axon 7S A2018* *# ZTE Axon Elite A1* *# ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015* *# ZTE Axon Pro A1P* *# ZTE Blade A310* *# ZTE Blade A320* *# ZTE Blade A460* *# ZTE Blade A470* *# ZTE Blade A506* *# ZTE Blade A512* *# ZTE Blade A521* *# ZTE Blade A711* *# ZTE Blade D T610* *# ZTE Blade Force N9517* *# ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U* *# ZTE Blade S6* *# ZTE Blade S6 Plus* *# ZTE Blade S7 T920* *# ZTE Blade Spark Z971* *# ZTE Blade Vantage Z839* *# ZTE Blade V5 V9180* *# ZTE Blade V770* *# ZTE Blade V8* *# ZTE Blade V8 Mini* *# ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978* *# ZTE Blade V8C V0840* *# ZTE Blade X Z965* *# ZTE Blade X MAX Z983* *# ZTE Blade X Z93* *# ZTE Blade X9* *# ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982* *# ZTE ConeXis X1* *# ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815* *# ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988* *# ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987* *# ZTE Grand X View 2 K81* *# ZTE Grand X2 Z850 * *# ZTE Grand X3 Z959* *# ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957* *# ZTE Grand X View 2 K81* *# ZTE Grand X4 Z956* *# ZTE JASPER Z718TL* *# ZTE Libero 2 602ZT* *# ZTE Trek 2 K88* *# ZTE Maven Z812* *# ZTE Maven 2 Z831* *# ZTE Maven 3 Z835* *# ZTE MAX XL N9560* *# ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt* *# ZTE Mono MO-01* *# ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini* *# ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J* *# ZTE Overture 3 Z851M* *# ZTE Prestige N9132* *# ZTE Prestige 2 N9136* *# ZTE Sonata 3 Z832* *# ZTE Speed N9130* *# ZTE Tempo N9131* *# ZTE A0620* *# ZTE A1P* *# ZTE A880* *# ZTE Tempo X N9137* *# ZTE Turkcell T40* *# ZTE Turkcell T50* *# ZTE Turkcell T60* *# ZTE Turkcell T70* *# ZTE Turkcell T80* *# ZTE V5S N918St* *# ZTE Warp N9518* *# ZTE Warp 7  N9519* *# ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981* *# ZTE ZMax  Z970* *# ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A * *# ZTE ZMax 2 Z955L* *# ZTE Zmax 2 Z958* *# ZTE Zpad K90u  Total 140+ ZTE Qualcomm Devices Supported  Features  [+] Read info in (Adb / Ftm / Edl) Modes* *[+] Direct Unlock / Reset Counters  in (Adb / Ftm / Edl) Modes* *[+] Remove Frp Lock in (Adb / Ftm / Edl) Modes* *[+]Factory Reset in Edl Mode* *[+] Imei Repair in Ftm Mode* *[+] Read/Write Qcn in Ftm Mode* *[+] Reboot Edl* *[+] Enable Diag 
For Zte MTK Devices Use Our Mtk Pack Universal Method ADB or Meta/Flash Mode
we Also Support Code Calculation of Wide Range of Zte Devices *    ** *Oppo Devices Direct Unlock * *[+] Oppo F5* *[+] Oppo A71* *[+] Oppo F1s* *[+] Oppo F3* *[+] Oppo A37*  *Now Supported * *[+] Oppo A33* *[+] Oppo A33F* *[+] Oppo A37* *[+] Oppo A57* *[+] Oppo A71* *[+] Oppo F1* *[+] Oppo F1+* *[+] Oppo F1s* *[+] Oppo F3* *[+] Oppo F5* *[+] Oppo FIND5* *[+] Oppo Joy* *[+] Oppo R5* *[+] Oppo S7
Universal Method *  *More Features will be added in coming versions.......... *       **  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **  *  *   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **

----------


## mohamed73

_      # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     THIS IS RIGHT TIME TO BUY "SOON BIG BLAST"     _

----------


## mohamed73

_If you Forget your 
User Name & password 
Recover Your Self 1 Click   Run Recovery Tool As Admin        Get Ur Details In One Click         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_One Click Factory Reset ZTE Mobile  _

----------


## mohamed73

_ZTE Direct Unlock _

----------


## mohamed73

__

----------

